# Advanced Nutrients



## Lamdigs (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Im starting a small grow op (4-6plants) I have grown in soil before but im going to be using a drip system from now on.  Just wanted peoples thought with ADVANCED NUTRIENTS.  Are they as good as they say? Has anyone had exsperience using them?

Thanks


----------



## carz (Aug 11, 2006)

hey there. i use the gh flora series. but the advanced nutrients line would have been my second choice. it has great support. have you tried the website. i love all of there conversion charts and calulators. www.advancednutrients.com i would strongly recommend them.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 15, 2006)

I second what Carz is saying. Haven't tried advanced but I am pleased with the results so far with the GH Flora Nova Grow and Bloom.(seem My grow journal.)


----------



## rockydog (Aug 15, 2006)

urbangrower.com is a site that raves about the Advanced Nutrients line. They say with the advanced nutrients schedule they provide and their advice you can achieve 2 lbs per light or 4x4 area (if 1000w is used)


----------



## Lamdigs (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the replys, I have heard of the 2 pounds per light before and thats actually what im curious about, if its true.  Im using a 400 watt so i dont know how much of a difference that will make.  This other type of nutrients you talk about, are they less exspensive.  Also what do you think is a typical yield for 5 plants using a 400 watt?  I know this is a very vague question but Im only really looking for a rough estimate.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 16, 2006)

most nutes are cheaper than Adv. Nut.
Adv. Nut. is actually designed for growing MJ. In my area no shops even carry it. I would love to try their system out though when I get a few grows under my belt. If you try em, please give me a review


----------



## Lamdigs (Aug 21, 2006)

Just another update/add-in.

So im planning on using a Hydro Drip system consisting of a self contained tank where the plants sit on top of it.  What are peoples thoughts on this method, Is it difficult, if anyone with any exsperience in this area could just give me a quick Hydro drip 101 i would appriciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

Advanced nutrients rock!!!!
As u can see im a fan.Iv been using the +2 program 2 part for 19 months now and its shit hot..advanced nutrients have a forum with 24 hour help and there like my 2nd family there.Hers a link for any one that once a look.http://www.advancednutrientsmedical.ca/forums/index.php?
i know the nutes in side out and if u want any help just pm me .They have so many good products.Here is a pic of bubblegum from serious seeds grown in hydroton 15mins on 1 hour off.top feed...as u can se there at peak health.


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

Lamdigs said:
			
		

> Just another update/add-in.
> 
> So im planning on using a Hydro Drip system consisting of a self contained tank where the plants sit on top of it. What are peoples thoughts on this method, Is it difficult, if anyone with any exsperience in this area could just give me a quick Hydro drip 101 i would appriciate it.
> 
> Thanks


this is how i grow.top feed with hydroton.i have a 3inch rock-wool cube lying on top of the pebbles,,this way the cube doesn't get saturated when u feed 15mins on 1hour off..Flush once a week.


----------



## Lamdigs (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey so my buddy was growing this baby outside in hopes it will be our mother plant for the grow.  It hasnt been sexed yet but hopefully it will turn out to be a baby girl!  Just wondering if it was to early to clone our plant yet?  Let me know what you think about the plant.

Cheers


----------



## Zarnon (Sep 15, 2006)

I think AN are good, but I found their feed schedule complicated.  I can get very good results with Canna, along with a few additives in flower (GHfloranova,  B'Cuzz,  Bananamana).  I use the CannaVeg and Flora along with Pk 13/14.  

I think some of the strength of their set up is due to a very tite clone packing.  You make maximum use of your space.   I would love to do a side by side and see what happens.


----------



## monkey (Sep 15, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> I think AN are good, but I found their feed schedule complicated. I can get very good results with Canna, along with a few additives in flower (GHfloranova, B'Cuzz, Bananamana). I use the CannaVeg and Flora along with Pk 13/14.
> 
> I think some of the strength of their set up is due to a very tite clone packing. You make maximum use of your space. I would love to do a side by side and see what happens.


a kid coult do it...all it is all there product are additives expected grow and bloom a+b and grow micro bloom these are base nutes..u need these but additives are there if u wont to add them..all u need imo is
grow and bloom a+b or grow micro bloom
then u have bigbud which is like pk13 14 in a way..then u have sensiym which brakes down old root mass.thats about it...like i said it looks and sounds compercated but it isnt
grow and bloom a+b(base nutes)
voodoo juice(roots)
senisym(braking down root mass)
bigbud (for making big buds)..lol


----------



## KADE (Sep 15, 2006)

I've heard many bad things about advanced... but I love their ''animal'' line of products... Their products work well imho.


----------

